# What type would each type be most likely to mistype as?



## Soul Kitchen (May 15, 2016)

This is pretty much a stab in the dark here; no scientific method or surveying involved, so I don’t expect the list of types below to be considered quantifiable data.

I think that Sensing types often mistype as Intuitive types because many of the tests, online descriptions, and writings of Myers Briggs and Keirsey overly idealise Intuitive types, while seemingly downplaying Sensing types as being akin to worker drones. I also think that many extraverts mistype as introverts because liking your alone time, being awkward when public speaking, disliking parties, and deep thinking are often associated with introversion.

ENTP: INTP
INTP: INFP
ENTJ: INTJ
INTJ: INTP

ENFP: INFP
INFP: INTP
ENFJ: INFJ
INFJ: INTP

ESTJ: ENTJ
ISTJ: INTJ
ESFJ: INFP
ISFJ: INFJ

ESTP: ENTJ
ISTP: INTP
ESFP: ENFP
ISFP: INFP


----------



## Azazel (May 27, 2016)

ENTP: ENFP - ENTPs are usually fuzzy, that makes them be seemed as feelers by non-expert people.
INTP: INFP - In MBTI community, the most common type doubts are between INTP and INFP.
ENTJ: ENFJ - ENTJs are often portrayed as stubborn, so when they're respectful they're mistyped as ENFJs.
INTJ: INTP

ENFP: ENTP - Same here, ENFPs that are often thoughful and resolutive get mistyped as thinkers.
INFP: INTP - Same.
ENFJ: ENTJ - Same here, ENFJs are portrayed as the typical compassive fuzzy leader, so when it comes a "thinking" ENFJ it gets mistyped as ENTJ.
INFJ: INTP - 

ESTJ: ENTJ - ESTJ stereotype are the worst by far, so it's common to not to see it in a self and rather go with ENTJ.
ISTJ: INTJ - People actually think Si is other thing(more boring) that it actually is, so intelligent ISTJs are seen as INTJs.
ESFJ: ESFP - ESFJs are getalongers and funmakers, taking this and the ESFP stereotype, ESFJs that are not 'moms' are mistyped as ESFPs.
ISFJ: INFP

ESTP: ENTP - ESTP stereotype is the hooligan/jock, so when it comes a smart ESTP people mistypes as ENTP.
ISTP: ISFP - ISTPs have feelings, deal with it.
ESFP: ENFP - Wacky/crazy ESFPs.
ISFP: INFP - ISFPs are easily the most 'intuitive looking' sensor so it is very easy to not to distinguish it with their intuitive counterparts.


----------



## knightlevante (May 26, 2012)

ENFP: Any of 15 other MBTI types; hey, we are chameleonic. I also agree that ENFP might be the most introverted extrovert, the most sensor intuitive, the most thinker feeler, and the most judger perceiver :laughing:


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

The Rider said:


> ISTJ: INTJ - People actually think Si is other thing(more boring) that it actually is, so intelligent ISTJs are seen as INTJs.


Very true... even the "experts" don't seem to have a good grasp on what goes on in a Si-dom's world... usually seeing certain behaviors and making rather shallow assumptions based on how they appear through their own lens, rather than understanding/appreciating the motivations behind the Si-dom's behavior.

Specific to the INTJ mistypes... a significant number of ISTJs are E5s, which can tend to make us appear INTJ-like, even though the motivations behind their thirst for knowledge are different.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I tested as INTP/ENTP at first 
Then ISTP

I still stand by there are alot of people on the forum listed as INTJ and INTP who are really ISxJs


----------



## diz (Oct 2, 2015)

There are plenty of Ns who mistype as Ss too. It isn't like everyone who types as a sensor is a sensor and half the people who type as intuitives are probably sensors as well. Lots of reasons for anyone to mistype - especially when considering function stacks.


----------



## Clark Kent (Mar 29, 2016)

I think that I would most likely be mistyped as an ENTJ. I can't speak for other ENTPs, though.
@Sensational I also agree. Statistically, INTPs and INTJs aren't too common, but I see a _ton_ of them on these forums. I think that there are a lot of people who think that those types are really cool and like to view themselves that way. Generally, I believe people when they list themselves as INTJ or INTPs, but occasionally I have doubted some of them.


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

knightlevante said:


> ENFP: Any of 15 other MBTI types; hey, we are chameleonic. I also agree that ENFP might be the most introverted extrovert, the most sensor intuitive, the most thinker feeler, and the most judger perceiver :laughing:


I have trouble seeing how an Enfp could mistype as a type who is dominant in one of their shadow function. Se would be possible, but the others, not so much.


jcal said:


> Very true... even the "experts" don't seem to have a good grasp on what goes on in a Si-dom's world... usually seeing certain behaviors and making rather shallow assumptions based on how they appear through their own lens, rather than understanding/appreciating the motivations behind the Si-dom's behavior.
> 
> Specific to the INTJ mistypes... a significant number of ISTJs are E5s, which can tend to make us appear INTJ-like, even though the motivations behind their thirst for knowledge are different.


If I renember clearly, Carl Jung was Infj, so it makes sense how he would't be able to describe Si perfectly.


----------



## Clark Kent (Mar 29, 2016)

ColdNobility said:


> I have trouble seeing how an Enfp could mistype as a type who is dominant in one of their shadow function. Se would be possible, but the others, not so much.


I agree. I'm friends with ENFPs, and I really don't see them being at all like ISTJs. There's a pretty stark contrast. Also, I don't ever see myself confusing them with ESTPs, ISTPs, ESTJs, ENTJs, INTJs, INTPs, ISFPs, and pretty much anyone who's more than one letter off from them. The only two that I can see myself mistyping them as are ESFPs and ENFJs. Otherwise, ENFPs are pretty obvious.

It _is_ true that some people can be chameleonic. I can some off as an INTP, ESTP, ENTJ, INTJ, and ESTJ. But it's not so much that I'm a chameleon so much that I'm the type of extrovert who's really good at adjusting himself to handle people from all different personality types. I'm good at figuring people out and I can change slightly according to my interpretation of how they would like to be interacted with. Since I like playinig Devil's Advocate, I can temporarily role-play the part of any given personality just for fun, but it's only temporary, and it isn't so much a true personality change so much as the adoption of a persona. The reason why I do that is usually because I try to constantly find new ways of presenting information to people, as well as interacting with the world. So there's some versatility, although I wouldn't say that it makes me a chameleon.

According to the cognitive functions theory, I guess both ENTPs and ENFPs are Ne dominant and would constantly find new ways of behaving, so I suppose that when you see them role-playing out of context, it might be possible to mistype them, but when you see look at their behavior overall, it becomes pretty clear that they're their actual type.


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

@Clark Kent Oh right, I forgot Istjs, since Ne and Si are opposite, it would not be likely for them to mistype as each other. Entps and Enfps could be mistyped like you said due to a poor understanding of Te/Fi vs Ti/Fe even though they are both Ne doms.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

ESxJ --> ENxP
ISxP --> INxJ
ENxJ --> ESxP
INxP --> ISxJ
ExFP --> ExTJ
IxFJ --> IxTP
ExTP --> ExFJ
IxTJ --> IxFP


----------



## Soul Kitchen (May 15, 2016)

@Clark Kent In my case, when I play Devil's Advocate, it's usually when I'm expressing a contentious opinion simply to provoke debate or test the strength of the other person's viewpoint, as I'm stimulated by debate. Sometimes I'd even adopt an opinion different from my own, such as arguing against sheltering refugees even when I'm personally in favour of such a thing.

@diz It wasn't my intention to imply that everyone who mistypes is a Sensor mistyping as an Intuitive, as there would also be Intuitives who would mistype as a Sensor. But my point still stands that, given that the majority of people are allegedly Sensors and that Intuitives are often glorified within typology, I would expect more people to want to type themselves as Intuitives because it's cool to be an Intuitive.


----------



## Happy29 (Jul 31, 2016)

Agree completely on the ESFJ-ESFP thing - sometimes that "hostess" thing gives way to the "life of the party" thing, especially when the drinks start flowing, and I can definitely see someone thinking I'm an ESFP.


----------



## krimzon (Apr 6, 2013)

i used to think i was intj, until i started spending more time with an intj cousin of mine who is better at math, more strategic, creates 10 year life plans, without applying nearly as much effort as i do.


----------



## Soul Kitchen (May 15, 2016)

@krimzon Ability to do math, being strategic, and creating life plans are not things that define the difference between INTJ and ISTJ.

Si is about storing impressions of objects that act as a basis for approaching similar objects in the present and future, with these impressions being a combination of sensory impressions and emotions associated with experiences involving objects. A beach isn't just a beach, but the beach where you played as a kid where you were happy, which makes this beach have more personal meaning to you than any other beach could hope to have. The reason an Si user uses the things they experienced as a yardstick is because their intuition only gives them possibilities rather than an all-defining truth that brings clarity to their life. However, since their intuition is inferior Ne, this means they _might_ feel fearful of the unknown and thus construe the worst possibilities of any outcome.

Ni, on the other hand, is less concerned with sensory impressions because the sensory nature of an object is but a shadow on the wall cast by that object's essence. An Ni type perceives a man with a vertigo attack as akin to being pierced through the heart by an arrow. The Ni does not literally perceive the man as being pierced by an arrow, but the underlying phenomenon of the event in question is what they fixate on. These insights inform the Ni's vision, often synthesising with previous insights to bring new clarity to their worldview, which is a very singular and all-encompassing worldview that subjectively sorts the "truths" from the "untruths". An Ni may look at the world and conclude that it's all a "giant gutter in outer space", because that's the idea that they have conceived through perceiving the world with their intuition, and if an Ni holds that perspective, it informs their understanding of events that occur. The danger of this is that prolonged detachment from the immediate physical reality of things can harbour primal, animalistic appetites from a malnourished inferior Se.

Many people think Ni is about predicting the future based on the past, but that's more the domain of Si-Ne, since Ne is conjuring possibilities using information about the past Si has stored - this happened the last time, so it could happen again if the conditions are similar. Ni is not a psychic function that gives the Ni type magical powers of reading minds and predicting the future. However, since Ni fixates on the essence of things, this insight may be used to conceive ideas of why people are motivated to do what they do, thus potentially projecting this insight to conceive of what actions people might take and get an idea of what world to expect in the future.

Does this clear anything up?


----------



## Zoquaro (Oct 23, 2016)

The appeal of iNtuition is definitely quite strong in the MBTI - I must admit that it contributed somewhat to my hesitance of typing as an ISFJ. I mean, stereotypically speaking, I could either be an innovative revolutionary who's quiet charisma draws the attention of others to make a natural and inspirational leader...ooooor I could stay at home and bake cookies. And I suck at baking 

Not to mention the fact that I consider myself a fairly creative person that belies the stereotypical rule-stickling ISFJ. Looking at the functions rather than the 16 types as a whole really helped in this regard, since their descriptions tended to be less...skewed ^^

As an aside, the titles for the S types are booooooring >M< Like compare ISTP/Mechanic with INTP/Thinkers - which sounds cooler? And I won't get started on the _ISFJ's_ title... Like would it kill to have better ones? ISFJ Harbringer sounds waaaay better than 'Nurturer', along with ESTP Catalyst vs. 'Doer' - makes 'em sound less promiscuous and more _alive_.


----------

